# Free facebook giveaway 1diesel pickup service



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Big-Daddys-Diesel/448503005194874 
Hello everyone I want to thank you for your business and am giving away a full diesel service for a pickup- any make or model includes oil change and fuel filter change. like and comment my facebook page and my wife will pick a person wednesday week


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Gotta a few likes so far


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bump I know some other folks want in on this a week away from choosing


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Number 17.


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Wish I was closer! Looks to be about 60 miles from my house to your shop so I'll refrain from entering even though my truck is due for service. Very generous deal here guys!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

DeepSouthHunter said:


> Wish I was closer! Looks to be about 60 miles from my house to your shop so I'll refrain from entering even though my truck is due for service. Very generous deal here guys!


I have a mobile service truck this offer is for a mobile service or at my house. My wife messed up on facebook the drawing is for this coming wednesday


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm probably still too far away, but like I said it's a very generous offer.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Where u located?


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Loxley, AL


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Actually I go to Orange beach and Gulf shores pretty regularly


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok I entered. I have a 2003 Duramax.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Cool good luck. Duramax are work horses


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

what kinda trucks you guys have 2x4 or 4x


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

4x4 here...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

This Wednesday is it folks!!


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think I've ever been in a contest with such good odds of winning! I can't believe this hasn't received more attention.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day, you have a good chance


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Deep South Hunter is the winner of the Diesel Service congrats bud. Thank you for all your patronage. Lets do this again in the Fall!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a code pulled today,and I cant remember the true saying of it..But something like #5 injector circuit malfunction... Could this be thrown because my glow plug controller is bad"? Or is there something else to it.. Just still runs good


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

wld1985 said:


> Had a code pulled today,and I cant remember the true saying of it..But something like #5 injector circuit malfunction... Could this be thrown because my glow plug controller is bad"? Or is there something else to it.. Just still runs good


What kind of vehicle ?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ha..Sorry 03 Duramax 6.6


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! As I said earlier, this is a very generous offer and I appreciate it very much. I look forward to meeting you!



Bigdaddy's said:


> Deep South Hunter is the winner of the Diesel Service congrats bud. Thank you for all your patronage. Lets do this again in the Fall!!


----------

